# I need lower keys help. PLEASE!!!!!!!!!



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

We can trade spots on a number of areas I know of here in South Florida. The deal is I need some Lobster #'s or areas for Cudjoe Key, Big Pine, Key West. We are staying in Cudjoe. I'm going tomorrow and just found out the couple we are going with have no numbers. I just need a area with lobster or hard bottom. I know MM 60 north like the back of my hand and will return the favor from fishing spots to lobster (South Florida). I will treat the numbers like gold and never tell a soul. My word!!! Please help!!!


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen (Nov 25, 2007)

You're probably not going to get numbers.
People drop CMU blocks and pipes all over in 6 to 20 feet of water and make lobster spots
You can put in at public ramps like along US 1 between Stock Island and Boca Chica if you are down near Key West and cruise around looking for structure and go back there just before daylight if nobody else is on the spots and try that. Look on the Gulf side and Atlantic side but be very careful on the Gulf side. Those PVC pipes are the Keys version of channel markers.
The lobster are out in the grass flats at night and return to structure before daylight. 
Another approach is to work along the canal cuts in areas like Sugarloaf Key, Key Haven, Cudjoe Key Etc. There is good structure all along those vertical canal cuts that hold lobster.
It is public. I've had some residents try to tell me that is their property, but it isn't. It's public. Just move on if somebody starts acting like an a$$.
Know and follow the rules though.
Good luck.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

"You're probably not going to get numbers."

I know. I'm just hoping the karma from giving out spots over the years comes back to me on this one... All I need is a hard bottom area like the places I lobster in Marathon


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks by the way


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Those folks in the Keys are a little different breed when it comes to outsiders.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I grew up.between homestead and Marathon. I understand. Like I said I can trade


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

i have spots in key west But how are you diving in bad current?


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

go to the gulf side, take niles channel. you can drift the ledges of the channel from tarpon belly to sawyer. then out from sawyer is a bunch of red rocks. they are easy to see when the viz is somewhat decent. they range from 7' deep to 20'. there are a ton of them. good luck.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

sealark said:


> i have spots in key west But how are you diving in bad current?


I am fine in current. Like anyone up and down in 20' multiple times will give me a migraine.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

OnGrade said:


> go to the gulf side, take niles channel. you can drift the ledges of the channel from tarpon belly to sawyer. then out from sawyer is a bunch of red rocks. they are easy to see when the viz is somewhat decent. they range from 7' deep to 20'. there are a ton of them. good luck.


Thank you!


----------

